# Diane Kruger - Turns the table on the paparazzi while out shopping in Los Angeles, 18.05.2020 (7x) Update



## Rolli (19 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## Jone (19 Mai 2020)

*AW: Diane Kruger - "Turns the table on the paparazzi while out shopping in Los Angeles" 18.05.2020 (6x)*

Danke für Diane


----------



## Bowes (20 Mai 2020)

*Diane Kruger - Turns the table on the paparazzi while out shopping in Los Angeles, 18.05.2020 (1x)*



​


----------



## frank63 (20 Mai 2020)

Danke für pretty Diane.


----------



## hirnknall (20 Mai 2020)

:thx: Rolli für die tollen Bilder :good:

Wenn ich nur wüsste, auf welches Blatt sie gewendet hat


----------

